# What do you do Before painting satin walls?



## SergioThePainter (Jun 18, 2017)

I know you're supposed to sand off sheen before painting but is satin/eggshell dull enough to skip this step? I often find myself not thinking it's neccesary when painting an entire apartment... it's a lot of sanding, a lot of dust and clean up. 
I just did a 2 bedroom condo with dark colored walls to a light beige. I didn't sand, I used gridden with primer.
Some walls needed 3 coats.
I didn't prime. 
Would priming without sanding help or should I just sand them next time?


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Mmmmmm it depends. First off, is the Gridden paint a quality paint line? And are you saying it has the primer right in it with the paint? Because as you can probably tell at this point that is rather dubious to say the least.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

We pole sand all walls to remove previous "boogers" on most stuff beyond that, unless there's oil on those walls, sanding should not be necessary.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Because we have textures out here I virtually never sand satin walls prior to painting. But we will certainly clean them, especially around stoves, sinks, and in bathrooms where chemical contamination may be an issue. We like Krud Kutter's deglossing product as an aid to this. Never have had an adhesion issue - ever.


----------



## loaded brush (Dec 27, 2007)

If your paint is not adhering to a previous eggshell or satin finish, you need to upgrade your current product.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

loaded brush said:


> If your paint is not adhering to a previous eggshell or satin finish, you need to upgrade your current product.


something better than gridden with the primer already in it??:vs_laugh:


----------



## loaded brush (Dec 27, 2007)

I get all the flack about paint and primer with lesser paint brands, but even Regal Select touts that it is a paint and primer in one. Always chuckle because around here Behr was the first to market paint and primer and everyone followed their lead. I am a devout Moore guy
but their paint never seems to be included in the paint and primer bashing. Just find it amusing.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

loaded brush said:


> I get all the flack about paint and primer with lesser paint brands, but even Regal Select touts that it is a paint and primer in one. Always chuckle because around here Behr was the first to market paint and primer and everyone followed their lead. I am a devout Moore guy
> but their paint never seems to be included in the paint and primer bashing. Just find it amusing.




When Aura first came out it featured the words 'Paint & Primer prominently on the label. Seemed after the a couple years went by, and the backlash from the pro community as well as numerous DIY failures caused by misinterpretation of that phrase gained steam, they quit saying that so loudly. 

The reps now call Aura a "direct to substrate" coating. And while the p&p thing is still on the some of BM's cans, it's in small print. 

Personally, I haven't complained about BM's timid continual use of that phrase because their paints seem to actually perform as specified. 

Specifically Aura, and Regal interior. I don't worry at all about priming patch work when using either of these paints. Two coats has always produced a nice uniform appearance, and bonded well even over the most extensive drywall repair or even new drywall. 

And in my own testing, Aura exterior has performed quite well on wood substrates with no primer. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ctw1287 (Oct 9, 2016)

I think its the paint that you use that determines rather or not you will have adhesion issues, also the texture of the wall will have an say as well. but I use Sherwin Williams Duration Paint that also has an primer in it. I will go over a satin wall with a satin or flat sheen and it comes out looking nice! Never poled sand any walls


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

ctw1287 said:


> I think its the paint that you use that determines rather or not you will have adhesion issues, also the texture of the wall will have an say as well. but I use Sherwin Williams Duration Paint that also has an primer in it. I will go over a satin wall with a satin or flat sheen and it comes out looking nice! Never poled sand any walls


 
News break, THERE is NO primer in the can of paint, never has been, never will be.


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

chrisn said:


> News break, THERE is NO primer in the can of paint, never has been, never will be.


I would have liked this even more if you bolded and increased the font size of the words you decided to keep normal, and kept normal-sized the words you chose to bold and grow larger. It would have been more dramatic. :vs_cool::devil3::glasses:


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

chrisn said:


> News break, THERE is NO primer in the can of paint, never has been, never will be.


Don't bandy words with us,Chrisn; say what ya think!:devil3:


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

chrisn said:


> News break, THERE is NO primer in the can of paint, never has been, never will be.


Can you please clarify what you are trying to say?


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I'm still looking for the vehicle in a can of paint.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

CApainter said:


> I'm still looking for the vehicle in a can of paint.


What, like the prize in Crackerjacks?


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

And another thing, @chrisn. Why don't you have a sig line? With 10 years on the forum, you are truly one of the old timers.:wink:


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

slinger58 said:


> And another thing, @chrisn. Why don't you have a sig line? With 10 years on the forum, you are truly one of the old timers.:wink:


My guess is that Chris, like me, has no idea how to create a sig line......


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Gwarel said:


> My guess is that Chris, like me, has no idea how to create a sig line......




No, I don't think so. He posts videos and links, etc. I'm thinking this is choice. He'll probably PM me in about 6 hours to tell me why.......and wake me up. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

slinger58 said:


> No, I don't think so. He posts videos and links, etc. I'm thinking this is choice. He'll probably PM me in about 6 hours to tell me why.......and wake me up. Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Maybe he hasn't thought of a good one yet. Suggestions anyone?


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Gwarel said:


> Maybe he hasn't thought of a good one yet. Suggestions anyone?




I stole mine from lilpaintchic.
@Underdog was the king of sig lines, wish he would post more.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Gwarel said:


> Maybe he hasn't thought of a good one yet. Suggestions anyone?


Grumpy old fart?

"Hey you kids! Get off my lawn! ?

No tolerance for idiots! ?

:devil3:


----------



## futtyos (Aug 11, 2013)

*Per favore scusami.*



chrisn said:


> News break, THERE is NO primer in the can of paint, never has been, never will be.


Stavo pensando di pubblicare una risposta divertente, ma sembra che un numero qui lo abbia già fatto, per cui ho intenzione di pubblicare questa traduzione in italiano in quanto ho già impostato l'italiano per la traduzione.

futtyosamo


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

SergioThePainter said:


> I know you're supposed to sand off sheen before painting but is satin/eggshell dull enough to skip this step? I often find myself not thinking it's neccesary when painting an entire apartment... it's a lot of sanding, a lot of dust and clean up.
> I just did a 2 bedroom condo with dark colored walls to a light beige. I didn't sand, I used gridden with primer.
> Some walls needed 3 coats.
> I didn't prime.
> Would priming without sanding help or should I just sand them next time?


Is gridden a Chinese paint?:vs_laugh:


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Brushman4 said:


> Is gridden a Chinese paint?:vs_laugh:


It's their not so subtle knock-off.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

slinger58 said:


> And another thing, @*chrisn*. Why don't you have a sig line? With 10 years on the forum, you are truly one of the old timers.:wink:


 I think you already have the best one:sad:


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

futtyos said:


> Stavo pensando di pubblicare una risposta divertente, ma sembra che un numero qui lo abbia già fatto, per cui ho intenzione di pubblicare questa traduzione in italiano in quanto ho già impostato l'italiano per la traduzione.
> 
> futtyosamo


I was going to say ,I don't speak Spanish but the translator says Italian, which I don't speak either


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

slinger58 said:


> And another thing, @*chrisn*. Why don't you have a sig line? With 10 years on the forum, you are truly one of the old timers.:wink:


 better??


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Gwarel said:


> Maybe he hasn't thought of a good one yet. Suggestions anyone?


"Its paste, not glue!"

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## SergioThePainter (Jun 18, 2017)

Glidden* sheesh... you funny painters. Might be better clowns. 
Lol thank y'all for the answers.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

chrisn said:


> better??


Outstanding! :vs_clap:


----------

